# Now that takes guts --



## toddpedlar (Aug 24, 2009)

Or a good understanding of physics... 

Check It Out


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2009)

No, there's just NO WAY! that can be real. That is too much distance to cover give the short slope he slid down. There was definitely not enough water on the plastic. I am going to have doubt what I saw with my own eyes, something is not adding up.

Furthermore, not enough water in the pool to protect him from the wooden platform. It's an excellent video but there is just no way it's real.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## ewenlin (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!!!! Is that physically possible? Given the length of the slide, angel of slope, etc


----------



## Theogenes (Aug 24, 2009)

WOW! Was that real?!?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 24, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> No, there's just NO WAY! that can be real. That is too much distance to cover give the short slope he slid down. There was definitely not enough water on the plastic. I am going to have doubt what I saw with my own eyes, something is not adding up.



Believe me, I'm trying to figure it out... problem is we have no large scale view of the area (so I haven't yet determined the rough distance from start to finish). One thing that's particularly problematic is that the little pool didn't "give" at all when he hit it.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 24, 2009)

This is what I see 

0&≤uéfœ¶Ÿ™bŒlÉ°‹´åG©œé‰¿ Seh†,8‘”áOå˙M”“Tﬁ*_GP1Ï[p*Ip
c@„aà@@?"
µø_.©œé„¿ SeE“”´∫©œéÊ¿ Se©FC|‡Ô¸K≤)9>ﬁA\Ö'en-au]ãÒ&ÑEÏGü_eR…ÍÀ¯≈Ø[wHÑg™åD˙L*‡IsVBR4DeviceConformanceTemplateL1IsVBR4[email protected]‘ﬂ*	E§∫ö´Àñ™Ë
À•Êr∆2CÉô©iR[ZX˙∏˙∏œÀ•Êr∆2CÉô©iR[ZnààA}ÄPîΩ∆ÜIÉ£«y!∑3≠ ﬁ™Ÿ|úOº(ÖU›ò‚¢&@§–“„“ó†…^®P¶WMFSDKVersion11.0.5721.5251WMFSDKNeeded0.0.0.0000IsVBR@R—Ü1–£§†…HˆÙAR—Ü1–£§†…HˆWindows Media Video 9WMV3Windows Media Audio 9.2* 64 kbps, 44 kHz, stereo (A/V) 1-pass CBRaë‹∑∑©œéÊ¿ [email protected]ûi¯M[œ®˝Ä_\D+PÕ√øèaœã≤™¥‚ ®˝ aD¨Eœ
àœœë‹∑∑©œéÊ¿ SeÜ¿ÔºM[œ®˝Ä_\D+W˚ U[œ®˝Ä_\D+8–‡--–‡WMV3L¡Œu¯{çF—çÇ`ó…¢≤&ÿg 6&≤uéfœ¶Ÿ™bŒlriG†,8‘”áOå˙M”“Tﬁ*IÇ]PÇ
”6à(VÉœrÏ=*hã![67)»„y ç˝∂6&ˇ≤‡oK6”â»¢Î`¿ÃØä€…”*Ω`“èÄ±ÎÍ∫§ã§¬>∞bmﬁMóã´]¸6ó.|√]7¸
¿˜ÉÄ≤÷ÛhÿQ*ÜL8"∂†Ñn∏M5éT©è◊”_ıá¡Ê”t˘Å
ÍÂEêr0Ø1÷¢∑_À;ãBﬁA>≤eâáºî\‹Oz∫xWﬂ óhrBÚlª2¢¿c†˛zﬁov.Á9•˘º"Õj!úÎ'¶g˛qD≥ÙF*pä•\•}O≠Ê…ƒ¶íR≥Nô¿Lt´cˆ‚.–óã∏À”ôØ2*RŸÖ•ü¥q©É1Øv.ÈsAö‚êòw≈Uµé›˚Ï0≠µ®ä—d≤(êM©CÜí-πÌƒ7=v(k‡wÿ
™[¢±à3]•]ı˘√⁄—d9ÒÎxG_7$Ï=RÃô˜Eë&∂≥·:‰è˙€;π˜˛›∞.∑—zŒ∂‹ñm∆H8Ic`ï*‚<nã~3XÜ2|”¬?t7Y8;√î%˘∂∞)_.æ‹èóÀF∆ª√€UﬁWíYR)‚%èP∫ç()ÿ:SvÎ)∫ªˇc≤ªDï/„ﬂUjâû¡≈â(¡Á±πØ¯JC<ÀÛΩ·‹^è–/ê∏eõ·S…
öÃ‡ÛÆﬂŒ1‡¢◊ºbÆPlŸ&qm≈…äTπÔ%˙^GH¢•.*∫<<ZA≠ŒtoÕ5uÔYçœ'H†’D∂òVDâxîATD0ä—ŸK3Yµ≥€Õ&]‡ıP¨ìÇ§G˝q%lªùı∏dÇ∑Ê2#ÂB6≤ÂÿZäòÔ∫∆ãAâÑúˆ–.}±¯Ø˙≈8ç][„Rü]„Ãn
8x∂Q–¢tKfÌ.·á@ˇƒ)r¿L=Dô‹˝ÛiO("≥€-çŒê2-ˆL∂¢U•›ÛÕxëÊ‡_∫.à)åáx≤<ÂaÀ∫¬Hb‚XœzâHÕGÖ]˙f0AÄpzâm0u\[â^$∑ˇ¡7rÕx¶∆âı¸4ÄÖ„>ö?Ñ‰ç“‹@"`ÂDüÚ√Uu
*âl{Ò¡ÀGŒ∏∏°l§eÙRñ–-∏ƒÑO¶Å’©2ÔÑˇ<‰Ü|Üx‹DR∏Ω˛f_⁄2fDô˜º!Ó°A∆hb
8Ö¥ÇBoû˘rùÌîFÄO÷2ü‚Öü«ß|°)∞7◊^lEæ“HDØü.Jƒ•¯C◊UgáDª2`\P:z≤8#òŒ-}	Y”>náµÖœìM÷∂F∏€ü4mGáqÔÊu*"Ï;≠ƒ.¢à◊B¶Q%¡⁄Ã`º#¿∫„!ÌÙRöòŸ #p®x°∫åUÙS°õ)îPT\øÜñSÔ9îÀ∂ø™~jü°ÅhnßÆBà-Û®n¯°òÄ´tûfÑmí~	ºÍ¸∏Ù

doesn't look like a water slide to me! grrr I love computers!...really i do!


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 24, 2009)

Theogenes said:


> WOW! Was that real?!?



My guess is it's a really clever fake...


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 24, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> This is what I see
> 
> 0&≤uéfœ¶Ÿ™bŒlÉ°‹´åG©œé‰¿ Seh†,8‘”áOå˙M”“Tﬁ*_GP1Ï[p*Ip
> c@„aà@@?"
> ...



You must be on a mac. 

I'll email it to you.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 24, 2009)

Fake or not, they should have a "now, kids, don't try this at home" warning.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2009)

Not real!

snopes.com: Megawoosh Water Slide


----------



## Jon Peters (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree, something is a little odd about that.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 24, 2009)

ooohooo! That's real! That's my brother!


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 24, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Not real!
> 
> snopes.com: Megawoosh Water Slide



Beat me to it, Bob. I saw this Microsoft Germany advertisement two weeks ago on a techno-blog. Pretty good viral video, but it kinda fails at promoting the brand.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 24, 2009)

the second video looks like me when i get up out of bed in the morning!


----------



## Andres (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't mean to be harsh, but I really can't believe that so many people even had to question whether or not this was real!


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Aug 24, 2009)

Even with a few quick calculations (I like physics) I could tell that there was no way that was real.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 24, 2009)

Andres said:


> I don't mean to be harsh, but I really can't believe that so many people even had to question whether or not this was real!



You are harsh and now I'm


----------



## Andres (Aug 24, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to be harsh, but I really can't believe that so many people even had to question whether or not this was real!
> ...



i apologize. Forgive me?


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 24, 2009)

naw! you don't need any! just trying to make smile but I guess your pic already is!


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 24, 2009)

That reminded me of Clark Griswold and his super slick coating he put on his saucer.


----------



## Gord (Aug 24, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> That reminded me of Clark Griswold and his super slick coating he put on his saucer.


Later Dudes,


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 24, 2009)

I first saw this on the Failblog and thought it was real (with a good portion of skepticism left however). Then I saw on the news that it was a fake. They apparently edited this video really well. There were at least three separate shots all put into one.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 24, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> TranZ4MR said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I see
> ...





This is even more amazing than the video. I didn't think there was ANYTHING that a Mac couldn't do!


----------



## Edward (Aug 24, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > Not real!
> ...



I don't know. Look at the post from Sarah just above yours. It seems to have put the hurt on at least one Mac person. 

Of course, I cancelled when WMP said it would take 14 minutes to download.


----------



## kalawine (Aug 24, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Fake or not, they should have a "now, kids, don't try this at home" warning.



Yes... I was just imagining my two sons doing that. And yes, they would.


----------



## Curt (Aug 24, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Not real!
> 
> snopes.com: Megawoosh Water Slide



O ye of little faith. Can't we just believe it? Please?


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 24, 2009)

Erm Sarah, did you update your Safari to the latest version?

Download this plugin called Flip4Mac. It does everything in the background and opens all your .wmv files either in your browser or quicktime.


----------

